# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  ۩๑๑ जनहित में जारी ๑๑۩

## AVF000

_
अब नकली नोट को पहचानना सरल हुआ। रिजर्व बैंक आफ इन्डिया ने एक साईट जनहित  में लांच की है, जिसके माध्यम से असली नोट पर प्रदान की गयी पहचान के बारे  में क्रमवार जानकारियों से अवगत कराया गया है। आप १० रूपये से लेकर १०००  रुपये के बारे में पता कर सकते हैं। 
मीडिया में प्रकाशित आकड़ों के मुताबिक  चालू वित्तिय साल में अभी तक ४०००००  से अधिक जाली नोट पकडे गये। जो की  पिछले आकड़ों से कहीं अधिक है। हम रिजर्व बैंक के इस सराहनीय कदम की  प्रशंसा करते है।
 आप भी देखें कि यह साईट कैसे आपको नोटों को पहचानने में मददगार है।
__यहाँ क्लिक करें।__
धन्यवाद।
_

----------


## Dharpakad 12

> _
> अब नकली नोट को पहचानना सरल हुआ। रिजर्व बैंक आफ इन्डिया ने एक साईट जनहित  में लांच की है, जिसके माध्यम से असली नोट पर प्रदान की गयी पहचान के बारे  में क्रमवार जानकारियों से अवगत कराया गया है। आप १० रूपये से लेकर १०००  रुपये के बारे में पता कर सकते हैं। 
> मीडिया में प्रकाशित आकड़ों के मुताबिक  चालू वित्तिय साल में अभी तक ४०००००  से अधिक जाली नोट पकडे गये। जो की  पिछले आकड़ों से कहीं अधिक है। हम रिजर्व बैंक के इस सराहनीय कदम की  प्रशंसा करते है।
>  आप भी देखें कि यह साईट कैसे आपको नोटों को पहचानने में मददगार है।
> __यहाँ क्लिक करें।__
> धन्यवाद।
> _


बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी भरा सूत्र के लिए प्यारे बंधू युवराज भाई को सूत्र की सहलता की शुभ कामना के साथ /

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जानकारी तो  अछि है/

----------


## guruji

*एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली  गई, अगस्त 2010 में सीबीआई की टीम ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के वाल्ट में  छापा मारा. सीबीआई के अधिकारियों का दिमाग़ उस समय सन्न रह गया, जब उन्हें  पता चला कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के  ख़ज़ाने में नक़ली नोट हैं. रिज़र्व  बैंक से मिले नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिसे पाकिस्तान की खु़फिया एजेंसी  नेपाल के  रास्ते भारत भेज रही है. सवाल यह है कि भारत के रिजर्व बैंक में  नक़ली नोट कहां से आए? क्या आईएसआई की पहुंच रिज़र्व बैंक की तिजोरी तक है  या फिर कोई बहुत ही भयंकर साज़िश है, जो हिंदुस्तान की अर्थव्यवस्था को  खोखला कर चुकी है. सीबीआई इस सनसनीखेज मामले की तहक़ीक़ात कर रही है. छह  बैंक कर्मचारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी की है. इतने महीने बीत जाने के  बावजूद किसी को यह पता नहीं है कि जांच में क्या निकला? सीबीआई और वित्त  मंत्रालय को देश को बताना चाहिए कि बैंक अधिकारियों ने जांच के दौरान क्या  कहा? नक़ली नोटों के इस ख़तरनाक खेल पर सरकार, संसद और जांच एजेंसियां  क्यों चुप है तथा संसद अंधेरे में क्यों है?*

----------


## guruji

देश के रिज़र्व बैंक के वाल्ट पर सीबीआई ने छापा डाला. उसे वहां पांच सौ और  हज़ार रुपये के नक़ली नोट मिले. वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी  की. दरअसल सीबीआई ने नेपाल-भारत सीमा के साठ से सत्तर विभिन्न बैंकों की  शाखाओं पर छापा डाला था, जहां से नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार चल रहा था. इन  बैंकों के अधिकारियों ने सीबीआई से कहा कि उन्हें ये नक़ली नोट भारत के  रिजर्व बैंक से मिल रहे हैं. इस पूरी घटना को भारत सरकार ने देश से और देश  की संसद से छुपा लिया. या शायद सीबीआई ने भारत सरकार को इस घटना के बारे  में कुछ बताया ही नहीं. देश अंधेरे में और देश को तबाह करने वाले रोशनी में  हैं. आइए, आपको 
आज़ाद भारत के सबसे बड़े आपराधिक षड्*यंत्र के बारे में बताते हैं,  जिसे हमने पांच महीने की तलाश के बाद आपके सामने रखने का फ़ैसला किया है.  कहानी है रिज़र्व बैंक के माध्यम से देश के अपराधियों द्वारा नक़ली नोटों  का कारोबार करने की.
नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार ने देश की अर्थव्यवस्था को पूरी तरह अपने जाल में  जकड़ लिया है. आम जनता के  हाथों में नक़ली नोट हैं, पर उसे ख़बर तक नहीं  है. बैंक में नक़ली नोट मिल रहे हैं, एटीएम नक़ली नोट उगल रहे हैं.  असली-नक़ली नोट पहचानने वाली मशीन नक़ली नोट को असली बता रही है. इस देश  में क्या हो रहा है, यह समझ के बाहर है. चौथी दुनिया की तहक़ीक़ात से यह  पता चला है कि जो कंपनी भारत के  लिए करेंसी छापती रही, वही 500 और 1000  के  नक़ली नोट भी छाप रही है. हमारी तहक़ीक़ात से यह अंदेशा होता है कि देश  की सरकार और रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया जाने-अनजाने में नोट छापने वाली  विदेशी कंपनी के पार्टनर बन चुके हैं. अब सवाल यही है कि इस ख़तरनाक साज़िश  पर देश की सरकार और एजेंसियां क्यों चुप हैं?

----------


## guruji

अब सवाल यह है कि सीबीआई को मुंबई के रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया में छापा  मारने की ज़रूरत क्यों पड़ी? रिजर्व बैंक से पहले नेपाल बॉर्डर से सटे  बिहार और उत्तर प्रदेश के क़रीब 70-80 बैंकों में छापा पड़ा. इन बैंकों में  इसलिए छापा पड़ा, क्योंकि जांच एजेंसियों को ख़बर मिली है कि पाकिस्तान की  खु़फ़िया एजेंसी आईएसआई नेपाल के रास्ते भारत में नक़ली नोट भेज रही है.  बॉर्डर के इलाक़े के बैंकों में नक़ली नोटों का लेन-देन हो रहा है. आईएसआई  के रैकेट के ज़रिए 500 रुपये के नोट 250 रुपये में बेचे जा रहे हैं. छापे  के दौरान इन बैंकों में असली नोट भी मिले और नक़ली नोट भी. जांच एजेंसियों  को लगा कि नक़ली नोट नेपाल के ज़रिए बैंक तक पहुंचे हैं, लेकिन जब पूछताछ  हुई तो सीबीआई के होश उड़ गए. कुछ बैंक अधिकारियों की पकड़-धकड़ हुई. ये  बैंक अधिकारी रोने लगे, अपने बच्चों की कसमें खाने लगे. उन लोगों ने बताया  कि उन्हें नक़ली नोटों के बारे में कोई जानकारी नहीं, क्योंकि ये नोट  रिजर्व बैंक से आए हैं. यह किसी एक बैंक की कहानी होती तो इसे नकारा भी जा  सकता था, लेकिन हर जगह यही पैटर्न मिला. यहां से मिली जानकारी के बाद ही  सीबीआई ने फ़ैसला लिया कि अगर नक़ली नोट रिजर्व बैंक से आ रहे हैं तो वहीं  जाकर देखा जाए कि मामला क्या है. सीबीआई ऱिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया पहुंची,  यहां उसे नक़ली नोट मिले. हैरानी की बात यह है कि रिज़र्व बैंक में मिले  नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिन्हें आईएसआई नेपाल के ज़रिए भारत भेजती है.

----------


## guruji

रिज़र्व बैंक आफ इंडिया में नक़ली नोट कहां से आए, इस गुत्थी को समझने  के लिए बिहार और उत्तर प्रदेश में नक़ली नोटों के मामले को समझना ज़रूरी  है. दरअसल हुआ यह कि आईएसआई की गतिविधियों की वजह से यहां आएदिन नक़ली नोट  पकड़े जाते हैं. मामला अदालत पहुंचता है. बहुत सारे केसों में वकीलों ने  अनजाने में जज के सामने यह दलील दी कि पहले यह तो तय हो जाए कि ये नोट  नक़ली हैं. इन वकीलों को शायद जाली नोट के कारोबार के बारे में कोई अंदाज़ा  नहीं था, स़िर्फ कोर्ट से व़क्त लेने के लिए उन्होंने यह दलील दी थी.  कोर्ट ने जब्त हुए नोटों को जांच के लिए सरकारी लैब भेज दिया, ताकि यह तय  हो सके  कि ज़ब्त किए गए नोट नक़ली हैं. रिपोर्ट आती है कि नोट असली हैं.  मतलब यह कि असली और नक़ली नोटों के कागज, इंक, छपाई और सुरक्षा चिन्ह सब एक  जैसे हैं. जांच एजेंसियों के होश उड़ गए कि अगर ये नोट असली हैं तो फिर  500 का नोट 250 में क्यों बिक रहा है. उन्हें तसल्ली नहीं हुई. फिर इन्हीं  नोटों को टोक्यो और हांगकांग की लैब में भेजा गया. वहां से भी रिपोर्ट  आई कि ये नोट असली हैं. फिर इन्हें अमेरिका भेजा गया. नक़ली नोट कितने असली  हैं, इसका पता तब चला, जब अमेरिका की एक लैब ने यह कहा कि ये नोट नक़ली  हैं. लैब ने यह भी कहा कि दोनों में इतनी समानताएं हैं कि जिन्हें पकड़ना  मुश्किल है और जो विषमताएं हैं, वे भी जानबूझ कर डाली गई हैं और नोट बनाने  वाली कोई बेहतरीन कंपनी ही ऐसे नोट बना सकती है. अमेरिका की लैब ने जांच  एजेंसियों को पूरा प्रूव दे दिया और तरीक़ा बताया कि कैसे नक़ली नोटों को  पहचाना जा सकता है. इस लैब ने बताया कि इन नक़ली नोटों में एक छोटी सी जगह  है, जहां छेड़छाड़ हुई है. इसके बाद ही नेपाल बॉर्डर से सटे बैंकों में  छापेमारी का सिलसिला शुरू हुआ. नक़ली नोटों की पहचान हो गई, लेकिन एक बड़ा  सवाल खड़ा हो गया कि नेपाल से आने वाले 500 एवं 1000 के नोट और रिज़र्व  बैंक में मिलने वाले नक़ली नोट एक ही तरह के कैसे हैं. जिस नक़ली नोट को  आईएसआई भेज रही है, वही नोट रिजर्व बैंक में कैसे आया. दोनों जगह पकड़े गए  नक़ली नोटों के काग़ज़, इंक और छपाई एक जैसी क्यों है. एक्सपर्ट्स बताते  हैं कि भारत के 500 और 1000 के जो नोट हैं, उनकी क्वालिटी ऐसी है, जिसे  आसानी से नहीं बनाया जा सकता है और पाकिस्तान के पास वह टेक्नोलॉजी है ही  नहीं. इससे यही निष्कर्ष निकलता है कि जहां से ये नक़ली नोट आईएसआई को मिल  रहे हैं, वहीं से रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया को भी सप्लाई हो रहे हैं. अब दो  ही बातें हो सकती हैं. यह जांच एजेंसियों को तय करना है कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ  इंडिया के अधिकारियों की मिलीभगत से नक़ली नोट आया या फिर हमारी  अर्थव्यवस्था ही अंतरराष्ट्रीय मा़फ़िया गैंग की साज़िश का शिकार हो गई है.  अब सवाल उठता है कि ये नक़ली नोट छापता कौन है.
हमारी तहक़ीक़ात *डे ला रू* नाम की कंपनी तक पहुंच गई. जो जानकारी हासिल हुई,  उससे यह साबित होता है कि नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार की जड़ में यही कंपनी  है. डे ला रू कंपनी का सबसे बड़ा करार रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के साथ था,  जिसे यह स्पेशल वॉटरमार्क वाला बैंक नोट पेपर सप्लाई करती रही है. पिछले  कुछ समय से इस कंपनी में भूचाल आया हुआ है. जब रिजर्व बैंक में छापा पड़ा  तो डे ला रू के शेयर लुढ़क गए. यूरोप में ख़राब करेंसी नोटों की सप्लाई का  मामला छा गया. इस कंपनी ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया को कुछ ऐसे नोट दे दिए,  जो असली नहीं थे. रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया की टीम इंग्लैंड गई, उसने डे ला रू  कंपनी के अधिकारियों से बातचीत की. नतीजा यह हुआ कि कंपनी ने हम्प्शायर की  अपनी यूनिट में उत्पादन और आगे की शिपमेंट बंद कर दी. डे ला रू कंपनी के  अधिकारियों ने भरोसा दिलाने की बहुत कोशिश की, लेकिन रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ  इंडिया ने यह कहा कि कंपनी से जुड़ी कई गंभीर चिंताएं हैं. अंग्रेजी में  कहें तो सीरियस कंसर्नस. टीम वापस भारत आ गई.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली  गई, अगस्त 2010 में सीबीआई की टीम ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के वाल्ट में  छापा मारा. सीबीआई के अधिकारियों का दिमाग़ उस समय सन्न रह गया, जब उन्हें  पता चला कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के  ख़ज़ाने में नक़ली नोट हैं. रिज़र्व  बैंक से मिले नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिसे पाकिस्तान की खु़फिया एजेंसी  नेपाल के  रास्ते भारत भेज रही है. सवाल यह है कि भारत के रिजर्व बैंक में  नक़ली नोट कहां से आए? क्या आईएसआई की पहुंच रिज़र्व बैंक की तिजोरी तक है  या फिर कोई बहुत ही भयंकर साज़िश है, जो हिंदुस्तान की अर्थव्यवस्था को  खोखला कर चुकी है. सीबीआई इस सनसनीखेज मामले की तहक़ीक़ात कर रही है. छह  बैंक कर्मचारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी की है. इतने महीने बीत जाने के  बावजूद किसी को यह पता नहीं है कि जांच में क्या निकला? सीबीआई और वित्त  मंत्रालय को देश को बताना चाहिए कि बैंक अधिकारियों ने जांच के दौरान क्या  कहा? नक़ली नोटों के इस ख़तरनाक खेल पर सरकार, संसद और जांच एजेंसियां  क्यों चुप है तथा संसद अंधेरे में क्यों है?*





> देश के रिज़र्व बैंक के वाल्ट पर सीबीआई ने छापा डाला. उसे वहां पांच सौ और  हज़ार रुपये के नक़ली नोट मिले. वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी  की. दरअसल सीबीआई ने नेपाल-भारत सीमा के साठ से सत्तर विभिन्न बैंकों की  शाखाओं पर छापा डाला था, जहां से नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार चल रहा था. इन  बैंकों के अधिकारियों ने सीबीआई से कहा कि उन्हें ये नक़ली नोट भारत के  रिजर्व बैंक से मिल रहे हैं. इस पूरी घटना को भारत सरकार ने देश से और देश  की संसद से छुपा लिया. या शायद सीबीआई ने भारत सरकार को इस घटना के बारे  में कुछ बताया ही नहीं. देश अंधेरे में और देश को तबाह करने वाले रोशनी में  हैं. आइए, आपको 
> आज़ाद भारत के सबसे बड़े आपराधिक षड्*यंत्र के बारे में बताते हैं,  जिसे हमने पांच महीने की तलाश के बाद आपके सामने रखने का फ़ैसला किया है.  कहानी है रिज़र्व बैंक के माध्यम से देश के अपराधियों द्वारा नक़ली नोटों  का कारोबार करने की.
> नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार ने देश की अर्थव्यवस्था को पूरी तरह अपने जाल में  जकड़ लिया है. आम जनता के  हाथों में नक़ली नोट हैं, पर उसे ख़बर तक नहीं  है. बैंक में नक़ली नोट मिल रहे हैं, एटीएम नक़ली नोट उगल रहे हैं.  असली-नक़ली नोट पहचानने वाली मशीन नक़ली नोट को असली बता रही है. इस देश  में क्या हो रहा है, यह समझ के बाहर है. चौथी दुनिया की तहक़ीक़ात से यह  पता चला है कि जो कंपनी भारत के  लिए करेंसी छापती रही, वही 500 और 1000  के  नक़ली नोट भी छाप रही है. हमारी तहक़ीक़ात से यह अंदेशा होता है कि देश  की सरकार और रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया जाने-अनजाने में नोट छापने वाली  विदेशी कंपनी के पार्टनर बन चुके हैं. अब सवाल यही है कि इस ख़तरनाक साज़िश  पर देश की सरकार और एजेंसियां क्यों चुप हैं?


ha ha ha



haha ha

----------


## guruji

डे ला रू कंपनी की 25 फीसदी कमाई भारत से होती है. इस ख़बर के आते ही डे  ला रू कंपनी के शेयर धराशायी हो गए. यूरोप में हंगामा मच गया, लेकिन  हिंदुस्तान में न वित्त मंत्री ने कुछ कहा, न ही रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने  कोई बयान दिया. रिज़र्व बैंक के प्रतिनिधियों ने जो चिंताएं बताईं, वे  चिंताएं कैसी हैं. इन चिंताओं की गंभीरता कितनी है. रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया  के साथ डील बचाने के लिए कंपनी ने माना कि भारत के रिज़र्व बैंक को दिए जा  रहे करेंसी पेपर के उत्पादन में जो ग़लतियां हुईं, वे गंभीर हैं. बाद में  कंपनी के चीफ एक्जीक्यूटिव जेम्स हसी को 13 अगस्त, 2010 को इस्ती़फा देना  पड़ा. ये ग़लतियां क्या हैं, सरकार चुप क्यों है, रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया  क्यों ख़ामोश है. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि कंपनी के अंदर इस बात को लेकर जांच  चल रही थी और एक हमारी संसद है, जिसे कुछ पता नहीं है.
 5 जनवरी, 2011 को यह ख़बर आई कि भारत सरकार ने डे ला रू के साथ अपने  संबंध ख़त्म कर लिए. पता यह चला कि 16,000 टन करेंसी पेपर के लिए रिज़र्व  बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने डे ला रू की चार प्रतियोगी कंपनियों को ठेका दे दिया.  रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ने डे ला रू को इस टेंडर में हिस्सा लेने के लिए  आमंत्रित भी नहीं किया. रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया और भारत सरकार ने इतना बड़ा  फै़सला क्यों लिया. इस फै़सले के पीछे तर्क क्या है. सरकार ने संसद को  भरोसे में क्यों नहीं लिया. 28 जनवरी को डे ला रू कंपनी के  टिम कोबोल्ड ने  यह भी कहा कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के  साथ उनकी बातचीत चल रही है,  लेकिन उन्होंने यह नहीं बताया कि डे ला रू का अब आगे रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया  के साथ कोई समझौता होगा या नहीं. इतना सब कुछ हो जाने के बाद भी डे ला रू  से कौन बात कर रहा है और क्यों बात कर रहा है. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि इस  पूरे घटनाक्रम के दौरान रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया ख़ामोश रहा.

----------


## guruji

इस तहक़ीक़ात के दौरान एक सनसनीखेज सच सामने आया. डे ला रू कैश सिस्टम  इंडिया प्राइवेट लिमिटेड को 2005 में सरकार ने दफ्तर खोलने की अनुमति दी.  यह कंपनी करेंसी पेपर के अलावा पासपोर्ट, हाई सिक्योरिटी पेपर, सिक्योरिटी  प्रिंट, होलोग्राम और कैश प्रोसेसिंग सोल्यूशन में डील करती है. यह भारत  में असली और नक़ली नोटों की पहचान करने वाली मशीन भी बेचती है. मतलब यह है  कि यही कंपनी नक़ली नोट भारत भेजती है और यही कंपनी नक़ली नोटों की जांच  करने वाली मशीन भी लगाती है. शायद यही वजह है कि देश में नक़ली नोट भी मशीन  में असली नज़र आते हैं. इस मशीन के सॉफ्टवेयर की अभी तक जांच नहीं की गई  है, किसके इशारे पर और क्यों? जांच एजेंसियों को अविलंब ऐसी मशीनों को जब्त  करना चाहिए, जो नक़ली नोटों को असली बताती हैं. सरकार को इस बात की जांच  करनी चाहिए कि डे ला रू कंपनी के रिश्ते किन-किन आर्थिक संस्थानों से हैं.  नोटों की जांच करने वाली मशीन की सप्लाई कहां-कहां हुई है.
 हमारी जांच टीम को एक सूत्र ने बताया कि डे ला रू कंपनी का मालिक  इटालियन मा़िफया के साथ मिलकर भारत के नक़ली नोटों का रैकेट चला रहा है.  पाकिस्तान में आईएसआई या आतंकवादियों के पास जो नक़ली नोट आते हैं, वे सीधे  यूरोप से आते हैं. भारत सरकार, रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया और देश की जांच  एजेंसियां अब तक नक़ली नोटों पर नकेल इसलिए नहीं कस पाई हैं, क्योंकि जांच  एजेंसियां अब तक इस मामले में पाकिस्तान, हांगकांग, नेपाल और मलेशिया से  आगे नहीं देख पा रही हैं. जो कुछ यूरोप में हो रहा है, उस पर हिंदुस्तान की  सरकार और रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया चुप है.
 अब सवाल उठता है कि जब देश की सबसे अहम एजेंसी ने इसे राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा  का मुद्दा बताया, तब सरकार ने क्या किया. जब डे ला रू ने नक़ली नोट सप्लाई  किए तो संसद को क्यों नहीं बताया गया. डे ला रू के साथ जब क़रार ़खत्म कर  चार नई कंपनियों के साथ क़रार हुए तो विपक्ष को क्यों पता नहीं चला. क्या  संसद में उन्हीं मामलों पर चर्चा होगी, जिनकी रिपोर्ट मीडिया में आती है.  अगर जांच एजेंसियां ही कह रही हैं कि नक़ली नोट का काग़ज़ असली नोट के जैसा  है तो फिर सप्लाई करने वाली कंपनी डे ला रू पर कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं हुई.  सरकार को किसके आदेश का इंतजार है. समझने वाली बात यह है कि एक हज़ार नोटों  में से दस नोट अगर जाली हैं तो यह स्थिति देश की वित्तीय व्यवस्था को तबाह  कर सकती है. हमारे देश में एक हज़ार नोटों में से कितने नोट जाली हैं, यह  पता कर पाना भी मुश्किल है, क्योंकि जाली नोट अब हमारे बैंकों और एटीएम  मशीनों से निकल रहे हैं.

----------


## guruji

*डे ला रू का नेपाल और आई एस आई कनेक्शन* कंधार हाईजैक की कहानी बहुत पुरानी हो गई है, लेकिन इस अध्याय का एक ऐसा  पहलू है, जो अब तक दुनिया की नज़र से छुपा हुआ है. इस खउ-814 में एक ऐसा  शख्स बैठा था, जिसके  बारे में सुनकर आप दंग रह जाएंगे. इस आदमी को दुनिया  भर में करेंसी किंग के नाम से जाना जाता है. इसका असली नाम है रोबेर्टो  ग्योरी. यह इस जहाज में दो महिलाओं के साथ स़फर कर रहा था. दोनों महिलाएं  स्विट्जरलैंड की नागरिक थीं. रोबेर्टो़ खुद दो देशों की नागरिकता रखता है,  जिसमें पहला है इटली और दूसरा स्विट्जरलैंड. रोबेर्टो को करेंसी किंग इसलिए  कहा जाता है, क्योंकि यह डे ला रू नाम की कंपनी का मालिक है. रोबेर्टो  ग्योरी को अपने पिता से यह कंपनी मिली. दुनिया की करेंसी छापने का 90  फी़सदी बिजनेस इस कंपनी के पास है. यह कंपनी दुनिया के कई देशों कें नोट  छापती है. यही कंपनी पाकिस्तान की आईएसआई के लिए भी काम करती है. जैसे ही  यह जहाज हाईजैक हुआ, स्विट्जरलैंड ने एक विशिष्ट दल को हाईजैकर्स से बातचीत  करने कंधार भेजा. साथ ही उसने भारत सरकार पर यह दबाव बनाया कि वह किसी भी  क़ीमत पर करेंसी किंग रोबेर्टो ग्योरी और उनके मित्रों की सुरक्षा  सुनिश्चित करे. ग्योरी बिजनेस क्लास में स़फर कर रहा था. आतंकियों ने उसे  प्लेन के सबसे पीछे वाली सीट पर बैठा दिया. लोग परेशान हो रहे थे, लेकिन  ग्योरी आराम से अपने लैपटॉप पर काम कर रहा था. उसके पास सैटेलाइट पेन  ड्राइव और फोन थे.यह आदमी कंधार के हाईजैक जहाज में क्या कर रहा था, यह बात  किसी की समझ में नहीं आई है. नेपाल में ऐसी क्या बात है, जिससे  स्विट्जरलैंड के सबसे अमीर व्यक्ति और दुनिया भर के नोटों को छापने वाली  कंपनी के मालिक को वहां आना पड़ा. क्या वह नेपाल जाने से पहले भारत आया था.  ये स़िर्फ सवाल हैं, जिनका जवाब सरकार के पास होना चाहिए. संसद के सदस्यों  को पता होना चाहिए, इसकी जांच होनी चाहिए थी. संसद में इस पर चर्चा होनी  चाहिए थी. शायद हिंदुस्तान में फैले जाली नोटों का भेद खुल जाता.

----------


## guruji

*नकली नोंटों का मायाजाल* सरकार के ही आंकड़े बताते हैं कि 2006 से 2009 के बीच 7.34 लाख सौ रुपये  के नोट, 5.76 लाख पांच सौ रुपये के नोट और 1.09 लाख एक हज़ार रुपये के नोट  बरामद किए गए. नायक कमेटी के  मुताबिक़, देश में लगभग 1,69,000 करोड़ जाली  नोट बाज़ार में हैं. नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार कितना ख़तरनाक रूप ले चुका  है, यह जानने के लिए पिछले कुछ सालों में हुईं कुछ महत्वपूर्ण बैठकों के  बारे में जानते हैं. इन बैठकों से यह अंदाज़ा लगाया जा सकता है कि देश की  एजेंसियां सब कुछ जानते हुए भी बेबस और लाचार हैं. इस धंधे की जड़ में क्या  है, यह हमारे ख़ुफिया विभाग को पता है. नक़ली नोटों के  लिए बनी ज्वाइंट  इंटेलिजेंस कमेटी ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में लिखा कि भारत नक़ली नोट प्रिंट करने  वालों के स्रोत तक नहीं पहुंच सका है. नोट छापने वाले प्रेस विदेशों में  लगे हैं. इसलिए इस मुहिम में विदेश मंत्रालय की मदद लेनी होगी, ताकि उन  देशों पर दबाव डाला जा सके. 13 अगस्त, 2009 को सीबीआई ने एक बयान दिया कि  नक़ली नोट छापने वालों के पास भारतीय नोट बनाने वाला गुप्त सांचा है, नोट  बनाने वाली स्पेशल इंक और पेपर की पूरी जानकारी है. इसी वजह से देश में  असली दिखने वाले नक़ली नोट भेजे जा रहे हैं. सीबीआई के प्रवक्ता ने कहा कि  नक़ली नोटों के मामलों की तहक़ीक़ात के लिए देश की कई एजेंसियों के  सहयोग  से एक स्पेशल टीम बनाई गई है. 13 सितंबर, 2009 को नॉर्थ ब्लॉक में स्थित  इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो के हेड क्वार्टर में एक मीटिंग हुई थी, जिसमें इकोनोमिक  इंटेलिजेंस की सारी अहम एजेंसियों ने हिस्सा लिया. इसमें डायरेक्टरेट ऑफ  रेवेन्यू इंटेलिजेंस, इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो, आईबी, वित्त मंत्रालय, सीबीआई और  सेंट्रल इकोनोमिक इंटेलिजेंस ब्यूरो के प्रतिनिधि मौजूद थे. इस मीटिंग का  निष्कर्ष यह निकला कि जाली नोटों का कारोबार अब अपराध से बढ़कर राष्ट्रीय  सुरक्षा का मुद्दा बन गया है. इससे पहले कैबिनेट सेक्रेटरी ने एक  उच्चस्तरीय बैठक बुलाई थी, जिसमें रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया, आईबी, डीआरआई,  ईडी, सीबीआई, सीईआईबी, कस्टम और अर्धसैनिक बलों के प्रतिनिधि मौजूद थे. इस  बैठक में यह तय हुआ कि ब्रिटेन के साथ यूरोप के दूसरे देशों से इस मामले  में बातचीत होगी, जहां से नोट बनाने वाले पेपर और इंक की सप्लाई होती है.  तो अब सवाल उठता है कि इतने दिनों बाद भी सरकार ने कोई कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं  की, जांच एजेंसियों को किसके आदेश का इंतजार है?

----------


## gulluu

मुझे तो एक ही ज्ञान की बात पता चली है की इस कंपनी का इटालियन माफिया से संबंध है ,और इटली का नाम आने के बाद भला इन पर कार्यवाही कैसे हो सकती है .central 41

----------


## AVF000

_बहुत ही सालिड जानकारियाँ … कुछ बातें लोकल अखबारों के कालमों में आयी जरूर थी पर इतनी विस्तारपूर्वक कभी भी नहीं।
पिछले कुछ दिनों पहले भी ऐसी दो घटनायें प्रकाश में आई थी जब नेपाल की राजधानी काठमान्डू से दो अलग-अलग दिन अरबों रुपये पकडे गये। अभी वर्तमान में यहाँ पाँच सौ और हजार रुपये के नोट पर प्रतिबंध लागू है। आप इनका प्रयोग नहीं कर सकते।
_

----------


## drvijay

बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी भरा सूत्र के लिए प्यारे बंधू युवराज भाई को सूत्र  शुभ कामना के साथ

----------


## THE RAZ

*सूत्र में काफी काम की जानकारी मालूम लगती है .................... विस्तार से बाद में पढूंगा .................... सूत्रधार को बहुत शुभकामनाएं  .............*

----------


## dev312

bahut achhi jankari hai, dhanybaad

----------


## sangita_sharma

इतनी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियां उपलब्ध करवाने हेतु avf000 और गुरूजी दोनों को धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

यह आम/खास जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है। अक्सर नकली नोटों से जुङी घटनाएँ सुनने को मिलती रहती है। जानकारी उपलब्ध कराने हेतु युवराज जी और गुरु जी का विशेष धन्यवाद!

----------


## satyamji

बहुत ही रोचक और उपयोगी जानकारी.

----------


## ingole

*इतनी महत्व पूर्ण जानकारी देने के लिए गुरूजी  को बहु बहु धन्यब्बाद..........काफी लाभप्रद सूत्र है और गुरूजी के इस विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन के बाद सूत्र की सार्थकता सिद्ध हो गयी है ...........*

----------


## badboy123455

> देश के रिज़र्व बैंक के वाल्ट पर सीबीआई ने छापा डाला. उसे वहां पांच सौ और  हज़ार रुपये के नक़ली नोट मिले. वरिष्ठ अधिकारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी  की. दरअसल सीबीआई ने नेपाल-भारत सीमा के साठ से सत्तर विभिन्न बैंकों की  शाखाओं पर छापा डाला था, जहां से नक़ली नोटों का कारोबार चल रहा था. इन  बैंकों के अधिकारियों ने सीबीआई से कहा कि उन्हें ये नक़ली नोट भारत के  रिजर्व बैंक से मिल रहे हैं. इस पूरी घटना को भारत सरकार ने देश से और देश  की संसद से छुपा लिया. या शायद सीबीआई ने भारत सरकार को इस घटना के बारे  में कुछ बताया ही नहीं. देश अंधेरे में और देश को तबाह करने वाले रोशनी में  हैं. आइए, आपको 
> आज़ाद भारत के सबसे बड़े आपराधिक षड्*यंत्र के बारे में बताते हैं,  जिसे हमने पांच महीने की तलाश के बाद आपके सामने रखने का फ़ैसला किया है.  कहानी है रिज़र्व बैंक के माध्यम से देश के अपराधियों द्वारा नक़ली नोटों  का कारोबार करने की.
> नक़ली नोटों के कारोबार ने देश की अर्थव्यवस्था को पूरी तरह अपने जाल में  जकड़ लिया है. आम जनता के  हाथों में नक़ली नोट हैं, पर उसे ख़बर तक नहीं  है. बैंक में नक़ली नोट मिल रहे हैं, एटीएम नक़ली नोट उगल रहे हैं. * असली-नक़ली नोट पहचानने वाली मशीन नक़ली नोट को असली बता रही है.* इस देश  में क्या हो रहा है, यह समझ के बाहर है. चौथी दुनिया की तहक़ीक़ात से यह  पता चला है कि जो कंपनी भारत के  लिए करेंसी छापती रही, वही 500 और 1000  के  नक़ली नोट भी छाप रही है. हमारी तहक़ीक़ात से यह अंदेशा होता है कि देश  की सरकार और रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया जाने-अनजाने में नोट छापने वाली  विदेशी कंपनी के पार्टनर बन चुके हैं. अब सवाल यही है कि इस ख़तरनाक साज़िश  पर देश की सरकार और एजेंसियां क्यों चुप हैं?


*अगर मशीन ही नही पकड़ पा रही नकली नोट को ,तो पता किसको चलेगा की बाजार में नकली नोट घूम रहा हे की असली ,गुरुदेव :question:*

----------


## AVF000

_गुरूदेव,
 कंधार हाईजैक की कहानी काफी पुरानी हो गयी पर आपने रोचक और महत्वपूर्ण  जानकारियों के साथ सूत्र का हाईजैक किया।_
_ मन प्रसन्नचित्त हो गया और हम  आपका आभार व्यक्त करते हैं। आशा करता हूँ आप सदा इसी प्रकार से सूत्रों में  प्राण फुकते रहें और हमारे हौसले को नयी ऊचाईयाँ मिलती रहें। 
शायद इस मंच  का यह पहला सूत्र है जिसपर आपने इतनी रुचि दिखाते हुये सूत्र को अत्यधिक  रोचक बना दिया। 
हम उसके शुक्रगुज़ार हैं और आपके द्वारा प्रदान की गयी  जानकारियों और आपके ज्ञान का सम्मान करते हैं।
हार्दिक धन्यवाद।_



> *एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली  गई, अगस्त 2010 में सीबीआई की टीम ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के वाल्ट में  छापा मारा. .........................................
> ..............................................
> ........................................
> ..............................................
> नक़ली नोटों के इस ख़तरनाक खेल पर सरकार, संसद और जांच एजेंसियां  क्यों चुप है तथा संसद अंधेरे में क्यों है?*

----------


## AVF000

_आप सभी मित्रों की राय, शुभकामनाओं और सूत्र भ्रमण पर हम तहे दिल से आभार  व्यक्त करते हैं। उम्मीद करते हैं कि भविष्य में भी आप सभी इसी प्रकार से  हमारी हौसला बुलन्द करते रहेंगें।
हार्दिक धन्यवाद।

_


> बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी भरा सूत्र के लिए प्यारे बंधू युवराज भाई को सूत्र की सहलता की शुभ कामना के साथ /





> जानकारी तो  अछि है/





> मुझे तो एक ही ज्ञान की बात पता चली है की इस कंपनी का इटालियन माफिया से संबंध है ,और इटली का नाम आने के बाद भला इन पर कार्यवाही कैसे हो सकती है .central 41





> बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी भरा सूत्र के लिए प्यारे बंधू युवराज भाई को सूत्र  शुभ कामना के साथ





> *सूत्र में काफी काम की जानकारी मालूम लगती है .................... विस्तार से बाद में पढूंगा .................... सूत्रधार को बहुत शुभकामनाएं  .............*





> bahut achhi jankari hai, dhanybaad





> इतनी महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियां उपलब्ध करवाने हेतु avf000 और गुरूजी दोनों को धन्यवाद





> यह आम/खास जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है। अक्सर नकली नोटों से जुङी घटनाएँ सुनने को मिलती रहती है। जानकारी उपलब्ध कराने हेतु युवराज जी और गुरु जी का विशेष धन्यवाद!





> बहुत ही रोचक और उपयोगी जानकारी.





> *इतनी महत्व पूर्ण जानकारी देने के लिए गुरूजी  को बहु बहु धन्यब्बाद..........काफी लाभप्रद सूत्र है और गुरूजी के इस विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन के बाद सूत्र की सार्थकता सिद्ध हो गयी है ...........*





> *अगर मशीन ही नही पकड़ पा रही नकली नोट को ,तो पता किसको चलेगा की बाजार में नकली नोट घूम रहा हे की असली ,गुरुदेव :question:*

----------


## Manavji

*मित्र बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र है और खासकर गुरूजी द्वारा दी  गई जानकारी मेरे लिए बिलकुल नई है ! आशा करता हु के आगे भी ऐसी ऐसी  जानकारी मिलती रहेगी धन्यवाद !*

----------


## Rasik Lal

gyanvardhak jankari  di gyi hai / sutradhar ko salam

----------


## love.15

> _
> अब नकली नोट को पहचानना सरल हुआ। रिजर्व बैंक आफ इन्डिया ने एक साईट जनहित  में लांच की है, जिसके माध्यम से असली नोट पर प्रदान की गयी पहचान के बारे  में क्रमवार जानकारियों से अवगत कराया गया है। आप १० रूपये से लेकर १०००  रुपये के बारे में पता कर सकते हैं। 
> मीडिया में प्रकाशित आकड़ों के मुताबिक  चालू वित्तिय साल में अभी तक ४०००००  से अधिक जाली नोट पकडे गये। जो की  पिछले आकड़ों से कहीं अधिक है। हम रिजर्व बैंक के इस सराहनीय कदम की  प्रशंसा करते है।
>  आप भी देखें कि यह साईट कैसे आपको नोटों को पहचानने में मददगार है।
> __यहाँ क्लिक करें।__
> धन्यवाद।
> _


vey niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:nono:

----------


## Munneraja

> *एक जानकारी जो पूरे देश से छुपा ली  गई, अगस्त 2010 में सीबीआई की टीम ने रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के वाल्ट में  छापा मारा. सीबीआई के अधिकारियों का दिमाग़ उस समय सन्न रह गया, जब उन्हें  पता चला कि रिज़र्व बैंक ऑफ इंडिया के  ख़ज़ाने में नक़ली नोट हैं. रिज़र्व  बैंक से मिले नक़ली नोट वही नोट थे, जिसे पाकिस्तान की खु़फिया एजेंसी  नेपाल के  रास्ते भारत भेज रही है. सवाल यह है कि भारत के रिजर्व बैंक में  नक़ली नोट कहां से आए? क्या आईएसआई की पहुंच रिज़र्व बैंक की तिजोरी तक है  या फिर कोई बहुत ही भयंकर साज़िश है, जो हिंदुस्तान की अर्थव्यवस्था को  खोखला कर चुकी है. सीबीआई इस सनसनीखेज मामले की तहक़ीक़ात कर रही है. छह  बैंक कर्मचारियों से सीबीआई ने पूछताछ भी की है. इतने महीने बीत जाने के  बावजूद किसी को यह पता नहीं है कि जांच में क्या निकला? सीबीआई और वित्त  मंत्रालय को देश को बताना चाहिए कि बैंक अधिकारियों ने जांच के दौरान क्या  कहा? नक़ली नोटों के इस ख़तरनाक खेल पर सरकार, संसद और जांच एजेंसियां  क्यों चुप है तथा संसद अंधेरे में क्यों है?*


खोखला तो ये राजनीतिज्ञ पहले ही देश को कर चुके हैं 
एक अमरनाथ दर्शनार्थी ने बताया कि बालटाल से आगे के अमरनाथ गुफा तक के पूरे रास्ते पर कश्मीरी (पाकिस्तानी) नागरिक हाथ में भारत विरोधी झंडिया लिए खड़े रहते हैं. यदि सैनिक वहाँ मुस्तैद ना हो तो कोई भी दर्शनार्थी जिन्दा नहीं आ सकता और कश्मीर भारत का अंग भी नहीं रह सकता है. 
अर्थात राजनीतिज्ञों को कोई मतलब नहीं कश्मीर से 
उनको मत्लब् है सिर्फ वोट से और अपनी कुर्सी से 
उनको मतलब है सिर्फ नोट से जो उनकी तिजोरी में पहुचें 
बस.......

यदि देश के बारे में सोचना है 
तो कुछ बोलना सीखिए 
फोरम पर बवाल मचाने से कुछ नहीं होगा 
अपने शहर के नेताओं को फूल माला पहनाना बंद करना होगा 
जूतों की माला तैयार रखनी होगी

----------


## blue24

भाई मेने भी गए साल अमरनाथ यात्रा की थी और वहां की कुछ कश्मीरी जनता जो अमरनाथ में घोड़े की सवारी से दर्शन कराती है वोह सुब वैसे ही पाकिस्तानी ही लगते है, और उन लोगो का व्यव्हार कुछ अजीब सा होता है उन लोगो में इंसानियत नहीं दिखती |
और आपकी बात सच है के इन राजनीतिज्ञों को कोई मतलब नहीं कश्मीर से 
उनको मत्लब् है सिर्फ वोट से और अपनी कुर्सी से 
उनको मतलब है सिर्फ नोट से जो उनकी तिजोरी में पहुचें 
बस.......

 :Tiranga: 




> खोखला तो ये राजनीतिज्ञ पहले ही देश को कर चुके हैं 
> एक अमरनाथ दर्शनार्थी ने बताया कि बालटाल से आगे के अमरनाथ गुफा तक के पूरे रास्ते पर कश्मीरी (पाकिस्तानी) नागरिक हाथ में भारत विरोधी झंडिया लिए खड़े रहते हैं. यदि सैनिक वहाँ मुस्तैद ना हो तो कोई भी दर्शनार्थी जिन्दा नहीं आ सकता और कश्मीर भारत का अंग भी नहीं रह सकता है. 
> अर्थात राजनीतिज्ञों को कोई मतलब नहीं कश्मीर से 
> उनको मत्लब् है सिर्फ वोट से और अपनी कुर्सी से 
> उनको मतलब है सिर्फ नोट से जो उनकी तिजोरी में पहुचें 
> बस.......
> 
> यदि देश के बारे में सोचना है 
> तो कुछ बोलना सीखिए 
> ...

----------


## AVF000

_क्या आप दोनों में किसी के पास अमरनाथ यात्रा के बारे में विस्तऋत जानकारियाँ हैं?_


> खोखला तो ये राजनीतिज्ञ पहले ही देश को कर चुके हैं 
> एक अमरनाथ दर्शनार्थी ने बताया कि बालटाल से आगे के अमरनाथ गुफा तक के पूरे रास्ते पर कश्मीरी (पाकिस्तानी) नागरिक हाथ में भारत विरोधी झंडिया लिए खड़े रहते हैं. यदि सैनिक वहाँ मुस्तैद ना हो तो कोई भी दर्शनार्थी जिन्दा नहीं आ सकता और कश्मीर भारत का अंग भी नहीं रह सकता है. 
> अर्थात राजनीतिज्ञों को कोई मतलब नहीं कश्मीर से 
> उनको मत्लब् है सिर्फ वोट से और अपनी कुर्सी से 
> उनको मतलब है सिर्फ नोट से जो उनकी तिजोरी में पहुचें 
> बस.......
> 
> यदि देश के बारे में सोचना है 
> तो कुछ बोलना सीखिए 
> ...





> भाई मेने भी गए साल अमरनाथ यात्रा की थी और वहां की कुछ कश्मीरी जनता जो अमरनाथ में घोड़े की सवारी से दर्शन कराती है वोह सुब वैसे ही पाकिस्तानी ही लगते है, और उन लोगो का व्यव्हार कुछ अजीब सा होता है उन लोगो में इंसानियत नहीं दिखती |
> और आपकी बात सच है के इन राजनीतिज्ञों को कोई मतलब नहीं कश्मीर से 
> उनको मत्लब् है सिर्फ वोट से और अपनी कुर्सी से 
> उनको मतलब है सिर्फ नोट से जो उनकी तिजोरी में पहुचें 
> बस.......

----------


## blue24

हा भाई मेरे पास है थोड़ी जानकारी है जो मेंने यात्रा के उस के अनुभव पर ही है |

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga: 




> _क्या आप दोनों में किसी के पास अमरनाथ यात्रा के बारे में विस्तऋत जानकारियाँ हैं?_

----------


## Munneraja

> _क्या आप दोनों में किसी के पास अमरनाथ यात्रा के बारे में विस्तऋत जानकारियाँ हैं?_


मेरे पास तो पूरी जानकारी है 
ब्ल्यू जी के पास का मुझे नहीं पता

----------


## Rasik Lal

> हा भाई मेरे पास है थोड़ी जानकारी है जो मेंने यात्रा के उस के अनुभव पर ही है |
> 
> धन्यवाद् |





> मेरे पास तो पूरी जानकारी है 
> ब्ल्यू जी के पास का मुझे नहीं पता


fir der kis baat ki chatka laga dijiye sahab

----------


## ingole

* कालेधन का कारोबार विदेशों में ही नहीं, देश में भी  खूब फल-फूल रहा है। विभिन्न देशों में 9,920 भारतीय नागरिक कर रहे हैं काली  कमाई। देश में ऐसे लोगों की संख्या 38,828 है। यह जानकारी केंद्र सरकार की  ओर से कालेधन पर लगाम के लिए उपाय सुझाने को बनी कमेटी ने दी है। यह कमेटी  सीबीडीटी चेयरमैन की अध्यक्षता में बनी थी। समिति ने कालेधन की रोकथाम पर  कई महत्वपूर्ण सिफारिशें की हैं। इनमें सार्वजनिक पद पर बैठे नेताओं को पद  से हटने के बाद भी अपनी संपत्ति बताने की बात शामिल है। समिति ने कालेधन  में योगदान के तौर पर कृषि क्षेत्र की भी पहचान की है। सोना और रियल एस्टेट  में कालेधन के खेल को समिति ने खासतौर पर रेखांकित किया है। इस पर नकेल के  लिए कई सुझाव दिए हैं। लोकपाल और लोकायुक्त का गठन जल्द करने की सिफारिश  भी की गई है।
*

*समिति अवैध रूप से अर्जित धन को राष्ट्रीय  संपत्ति घोषित करने पर सहमत नहीं है। भास्कर के पास सरकार द्वारा बनाई गई  कमेटी की 103 पेज की एक्सक्लूसिव रिपोर्ट 'मेजर्स टू टेकल ब्लैक मनी इन  इंडिया एंड एब्रोड' की प्रति मौजूद है। 
मार्च में वित्त मंत्रालय को  सौंपी गई दो भागों में तैयार रिपोर्ट की पड़ताल करने के बाद वित्त सचिव ने  कुछ दिन पहले ही इसे अन्य विभागों के पास काररवाई के लिए भेजा है। कार्रवाई  के लिए अचानक वित्त मंत्रालय की तेजी को टीम अन्ना और बाबा रामदेव के 25  जुलाई से प्रस्तावित अनशन से जोड़कर देखा जा रहा है।*

*जर्मनी और फ्रांस में भी है कालाधन* 
*पिछले  कुछ सालों में जर्मन टैक्स अथॉरिटी से मिली सूचना के आधार पर 18 केस में  39.66 करोड़ रुपए की अघोषित संपत्ति की पहचान की गई। 24.26 करोड़ रुपए की  टैक्स डिमांड में 11.75 करोड़ की अब तक रिकवरी हुई। 17 केस में विभिन्न  अपराधों के लिए प्रॉसीक्यूशन शिकायत फाइल की गई। 9920 शिकायतें विभिन्न  देशों में भारतीय नागरिकों की ओर से अर्जित संपत्ति और पेमेंट के बारे में  मिली। जांच विभिन्न स्तरों पर जारी है। फ्रांस से मिली सूचना पर 219 अघोषित  संपत्ति के मामले सामने आए। 565 करोड़ रुपए की पहचान हुए। इन पर 181 करोड़  का टैक्स बना। अन्य देशों से 350 मामलों में सूचनाओं का इंतजार है।* 
*देश में काला धन* 
*38,828  घरेलू मामलों में संदेहास्पद ट्रांजेक्शन की सूचना एफआईयू को मिली। इनकी  जांच जारी है। 2009-10 और 2010 -11 में सीबीडीटी को 18750 करोड़ की छिपी  हुई आय का पता लगा।* 
*डायरेक्टरेट ऑफ ट्रान्सफर प्राइसिंग ने 66085  करोड़ रुपए की मिस प्राइसिंग चिह्नित की। डायरेक्टरेट ऑफ इंटरनेशनल  टैक्शेशन ने पिछले दो वित्तीय वर्ष में 33784 करोड़ रुपए सीमा पार के  कारोबार में टैक्स के रूप में वसूला।* 
*कहां लग रहा है कालाधन* 
*समिति  ने बिजनेस, उद्योगों में रिसिप्ट को छुपाकर व्यय अधिक दिखाने को ब्लैकमनी  का प्राइमरी तरीका बताया है। भूमि और रियल एस्टेट से जुड़े कारोबार में  कालेधन का खूब इस्तेमाल हो रहा है। भ्रष्टाचार के जरिए भी कालेधन का खेल  बड़ी परियोजनाओं से लेकर लाइसेंस लेने तक में परवान चढ़ रहा है। वित्तीय  बाजार के कारोबार और कृषि क्षेत्र में मिली छूट भी कालेधन की उपज बढ़ा रही  है। सोना और जेवरात के आयात-निर्यात और कैश इकोनॉमी में जाली मुद्रा और  ट्रेड बेस मनी लान्ड्रिंग से भी समस्या बढ़ रही है।* 
*नेताओं की संपत्ति पर नजर* 
*आयकर  विभाग की ओर से दिए गए सुझाव का उल्लेख करते हुए रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है  कि 'सार्वजनिक पदों पर रहने वाले लोग चुनाव से पहले अपनी संपत्ति की घोषणा  करते हैं। लेकिन पद छोडऩे के बाद, आयकर रिटर्न छोड़कर उनकी संपत्ति का आकलन  करने का अन्य कोई तरीका नहीं है। इसे मैंडेटरी बनाया जाना चाहिए। राजनीतिक  व्यक्तिओं के पद छोडऩे के बाद पेंशन वगैरह तय करने से पहले उनकी संपत्ति  का आकलन होना चाहिए।'*

*ये हैं सिफारिशें* 
*
>  पैसा विदेशी अधिकार क्षेत्र में भेजने और फिर धन देश में लाने के लिए  विदेशी निवेशकों का इस्तेमाल करने के तंत्र पर नजर रखने के लिए फायनेंशियल  इंटेलीजेंस यूनिट को ज्यादा ताकत देने को कहा गया है। 
> राजनीतिक दलों को चुनाव खर्च के लिए कालाधन मिलने पर रोक के लिए चुनाव सुधारों की जरूरत। 
>  सरकार कैश ट्रान्सपोर्टेशन को रेगुलेट करने और इसे कब्जे में लेने के लिए  मौजूदा कानूनों - द क्वाइनेज एक्ट 2011,आरबीआई एक्ट 1934,फेमा, आईपीसी,  सीआरपीसी में संशोधन करे या नया कानून बनाए। 
> इन्कम टैक्स एसेसमेंट  के मामलों को दोबारा खोलने की समय सीमा 6 साल से बढ़ाकर 16 साल हो। ताकि  बाहर जमा धन को वापस लाने में मदद मिले। 
> गोल्ड को बचत के तौर पर  इस्तेमाल करने का आकर्षण कम हो। इसके लिए सरकार वैकल्पिक वित्तीय उपायों पर  गौर करे। कस्टम ड्यूटी रिवाइज हो। संपत्ति कर को सोने-जेवरात के लिए  श्रेणीबद्ध किया जाए जिससे अनप्रोडक्टिव संपत्ति में निवेश हतोत्साहित हो।  वैट और बिक्रीकर को तर्क संगत बनाया जाए। 
> एक व्यक्ति कितने एकाउंट  खोल सकता है यह आरबीआई कड़ाई से तय करे। बैंक खातों पर नजर रखने के लिए  समन्वित डाटा। एक जैसे पते पर अलग-अलग नाम वाले खातों पर हो नजर। 
>  आर्थिक अपराध से जुड़े मामलों का त्वरित निपटारा करने के लिए देश भर में  फास्ट ट्रैक कोर्ट बने। विशेष तौर पर आर्थिक अपराध कोर्ट भी बनाई जा सकती  हैं। 
> नेशनल टैक्स ट्रिब्यूनल का गठन तुरंत किया जाए। 
> मौजूदा सजा प्रावधानों को बढ़ाने पर विचार हो। 
> अचल संपत्ति में कालेधन का इस्तेमाल रोकने के लिए एनओसी का प्रावधान इनकम टैक्स कानून में हो। 
>  कृषि क्षेत्र का इस्तेमाल कालेधन के लिए न हो, इसलिए कृषि से जुड़े आयकर  पर लेवी के मामलों में राज्यों के बीच समानता हो। शेष पेजत्न४* 
*यह भी करना जरूरी* 
*- लॉ इन्फोर्समेंट एजेंसी के लिए पूरी तरह समर्पित एक ट्रेनिंग सेंटर बनाया जाए। 
- प्राइवेट सेक्टर को भी ऑडिट के दायरे में लाया जाए। 
- जीएसटी को अमल में लाने के लिए तेजी से काम हो। 
- नॉन प्राफिट आर्गेनाइजेशन का एक केंद्रीय डाटा हो। इनके खातों की पूरी जानकारी रखी जाए। 
- सरकारी बाबुओं का परफार्मेंस बेस रिवार्ड और पनिशमेंट का प्रस्ताव विचाराधीन है। इसे तेजी से अमल में लाने की जरूरत। 
-बैकिंग चैनल्स और क्रेडिट - डेबिट कार्ड के उपयोग को बढ़ावा दिया जाए। 
- सूचना देने वालों को मिले पर्याप्त संरक्षण। 
- सीबीडीटी,सीबीईसी सहित ब्लैक मनी से लडऩे के लिए कारगर अन्य संस्थाओं में स्टॉफ की कमी को दूर किया जाए।*

----------


## manaw

यह आम/खास जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है। अक्सर नकली नोटों से जुङी घटनाएँ सुनने को मिलती रहती है। जानकारी उपलब्ध कराने  का विशेष धन्यवाद!

----------


## AVF000

_आप दोनो ही मित्रों का आभार।_


> * कालेधन का कारोबार विदेशों में ही नहीं, देश में भी  खूब फल-फूल रहा है। ................................
> ..........................
> .....................................**
> - सूचना देने वालों को मिले पर्याप्त संरक्षण। 
> - सीबीडीटी,सीबीईसी सहित ब्लैक मनी से लडऩे के लिए कारगर अन्य संस्थाओं में स्टॉफ की कमी को दूर किया जाए।*





> यह आम/खास जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है। अक्सर नकली नोटों से जुङी घटनाएँ सुनने को मिलती रहती है। जानकारी उपलब्ध कराने  का विशेष धन्यवाद!

----------


## AVF000

_क्या आप दोनो अपनी जानकारियों को हम सभी के साथ साझा करना चाहेंगे!!!_


> हा भाई मेरे पास है थोड़ी जानकारी है जो मेंने यात्रा के उस के अनुभव पर ही है |
> 
> धन्यवाद् |





> मेरे पास तो पूरी जानकारी है 
> ब्ल्यू जी के पास का मुझे नहीं पता

----------


## Rasik Lal

उत्तम जानकारी से भरा , ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है / हर किसी को जानने और समझने की मौका मिलेगा

----------


## dhanrajk75

जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद ............

----------


## Chinu G

जानने के लायक सूत्र है / जानकारी भरा

----------


## AVF000

_आप सभी का हार्दिक आभार मित्रों।_


> उत्तम जानकारी से भरा , ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है / हर किसी को जानने और समझने की मौका मिलेगा





> जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद ............





> जानने के लायक सूत्र है / जानकारी भरा

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दि है मित्र............

----------


## bawa009

जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है

----------


## pracheen

कृपया मदद करे.....
मैंने भारती इंफ्राटेल के २०० शेयर आईपीओ के माध्यम से लेने के लिए डाला था ,मुझे शेयर तो अलोट हो गए परन्तु किस भाव पे मिले है ये जानकारी नही दी गी है ,ना ही मेरी शेष रकम लोटाई गी है...कृपया मुझे उपभोक्ता फॉर्म के कोई नम्बर दे जहां से मुझे समाधान मिले !

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एक जरूरी सूचना..... ..
दोस्तों एक बार अवश्य पढ़ें ........
हम आज कल ACID ATTACKS (तेजाब से
हमला) के बारे में अक्सर सुनते रहते
हैं.....दोस्तों अगर किसी के उपर
तेजाब पड़ जाऐ या किसी ने
तेजाब डाल
दिया हो तो क्या करें.....???
नहीं पता तो इस
जानकारी को पढ़ें.......
शरीर के जिस हिस्से पर तेजाब
गिर गया हो उस पर सब से पहले
जितना जल्दी हो सके उस पर दूध
(MILK) डाले .......दूध तब तक डालते रहे
जब तक दूध फटना बंद ना हो....दूध
को बहता रहने दे उपर से और डालते
जाए और ये काम
जितना जल्दी हो सके
उतना ही अच्छा हैं..क्योंकि जितनी देर
होगी शरीर
को उतना ही नुकसान
होता रहेगा......अगर तेजाब पड़ने के
साथ ही तुरंत दूध के साथ अच्छी तरह
धो दिया तो आपको पता भी नहीं चलेगा तेजाब
कहा गिरा था या डाला गया था .....स्किन
पर भी कोई दाग नहीं पड़ता...इस
जानकारी को जितना हो सके
शेयर करे .......आप का एक शेयर
किसी की जिंदगी बदल
सकता है...
>>>>>>>>>>>>>"

----------


## Aeolian

uttam jankari hai.

----------

